# tank mates for a 5 gallon?



## jlmaros (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys!
Im a new member to the site but ive spent many nights browsing thru the forums and have found many answers, but now im looking for a more specific answer.
i have a hawkeye 5 gallon tank with a tetra whisper power filter. its baffled because the outflow was a bit strong for my betta. I dont imagine hes too old but i honestly have no idea(if his age matters)
anyways,
Ive noticed quiet a bit of algae growth on the side and bottom so i was hoping to get an algae eater to help with this issue. The only things i know of are plecos (they get WAYYYYY to big for my little 5 gal) and Corie catfish.
Would i be able to house a corie, or two, with my male betta , or is the tank not large enough???
thanks in advance for your input!:-D


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Cories like being in larger groups. in a 5 gallon you shouldn't have more then maybe a couple nails or some shrimp, in either case they may get eaten by your betta, depends on his personality and if there are enough places for them to tuck themselves away from him. For the algae, moss balls are supposed to help get rid of it, at least that's what I've read.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you know if they will fight?Because I don't know that and it might fit 2 corie.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

5 gallons isn't enough room to house another species of fish, the majority of other fish want to be in larger groups of their own kind. There just isn't enough space for them.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got a nerite snail. S/he has done such a good job of cleaning the tank that I'm now tossing in pieces of vegetable occasionally to make sure s/he has enough to eat. (I just decided to name my snail Alex so that I won't have to keep on saying "s/he".) Nerites can be hard to find, but they are excellent with algae, and the eggs are not viable in fresh water, though the snails are fine in it. I ordered Alex on the internet along with some other things. There are a lot of sellers on www.plantedtank.net.

Kumi


----------

